
Kiwiforgmail shares 5k+ emails via TO header - andygambles
https://twitter.com/kumokasumi/status/613210550948859904
======
andygambles
Apparently they are working on the issue. I think the horse has already
bolted.

Looks as though they sent the email in batches of around 5k with all emails in
the TO header.

Another user:
[https://twitter.com/mattgemmell/status/613242663102488577](https://twitter.com/mattgemmell/status/613242663102488577)

